# Anfängerfrage: Button per Function erstellen und onclick zuweisen -> geht nicht?



## Grogmo (2. Mai 2014)

Hallo.
Ich habe auf meiner Seite einen Button:

```
<input type="button" id="btnHome" value="Home" onclick="fillButtons();">
```

Bei click wird also folgende Funktion aufgerufen:


```
function fillButtons() {
	if (!document.getElementById("btnStable")) {
		var buttonFill = document.getElementById("menu2");
		var buttonCreate = document.createElement("input");
		buttonCreate.type = "button";
		buttonCreate.onclick = "deleteButtons();";
		buttonCreate.value = "Stall";
		buttonCreate.id = "btnStable";		
		buttonFill.appendChild(buttonCreate);
				}
			}
```

Sinn des ganzen ist es, einen weiteren Button zu erzeugen. Das klappt auch wunderbar ... bis auf das ihm zugewiesene onclick-Ereignis. Das taucht nirgends im Quelltext auf und wird auch nicht ausgeführt. Muss ich das dem Button irgendwie anders beibringen?
Wenn man das Element nämlich auf der Seite dann untersucht, bekommt man folgenden Quelltext dafür:


```
<input id="btnStable" type="button" value="Stall"></input>
```

Und sorry schon mal, falls die Frage doof sein sollte


----------



## SpiceLab (2. Mai 2014)

Schau mal hier: Event-Handler registrieren: addEventListener


```
buttonCreate.addEventListener("click", deleteButtons, false);
```
Im Quellcode der Element-Untersuchung taucht der Event-Handler zwar weiterhin nicht auf, die Handler-Funktion  *deleteButtons()* wird dennoch beim onclick-Ereignis ausgeführt.


----------



## Grogmo (3. Mai 2014)

super, du hast mir sehr geholfen, vielen dank


----------

